

The Pain of Fame - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704281204575003570232360564.html?mod=WSJ_newsreel_lifeStyle

======
DenisM
Reminds me of Dostoevsky's "Idiot". Idle people are a danger to themselves,
it'll do you good to have a purpose in life that's not entirely about
yourself.

------
sscheper
Great link, grellas. The New Yorker recently had an interesting article on
Andy Warhol. Very Michael Jackson'ish type of guy... It's really simple; when
one builds a foundation on weird things, instead of values, weird things are
bound to happen.

Here's the New Yorker article:
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2010/01/11/100111fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2010/01/11/100111fa_fact_menand)

